# Favourite Body Part to Rip



## animal56 (Aug 14, 2002)

Which is your favourite body part/muscle group to workout?


----------



## seyone (Aug 14, 2002)

for me it is my tris, they get such a great pump. second would have to be my chest.


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 15, 2002)

The ones below my ears.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2002)

I've been thinking about this one for awhile, I'd have to say either triceps or shoulders, so I still cant' make a final decision - at least not yet. Really a tough one to vote on.

Bah, as hard as it is on my cardio-abilities I guess I'll vote for back, I love the feel on chest or back days, they both get my lats going, SLDLs make me sweat like a pig and make me feel like I've done something, so all around I guess back is the winner.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 15, 2002)

QUADS...Although very painful when I train my quads my entire body feels ready to callapse especially when I'm finished doing all my squats!  Next is lunges and jumping lunges which is just as painful.  By the end of my training session I'm entirely exhausted!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2002)

Fit, there is a difference between being tired as hell and pain, not being argumentative just pointing something out


----------



## Destram (Aug 15, 2002)

Lats for sure.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 15, 2002)

my glutes because i dont have an ass and by getting a pump I am makeing it bigger


----------



## Neil (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> Which is your favourite body part/muscle group to workout?





My pe err, I mean my chest
I get the most satisfaction out of a good leg workout though.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2002)

pecs


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 15, 2002)

Besides my love muscle, I'd have to say quads.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh yeah  the PC muscle, forgot about that one...


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 15, 2002)

tris


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2002)

It might seemodd, but mine switches from time to time.
Sometimes, it's chest, then back...now, I'm getting pumped for every shoulder days. (they are starting to show a growth cycle again)


----------



## TrackManDave (Aug 16, 2002)

Calves! Amazing pump, amazing pain, and I have an excuse for not going shopping with girlfriends the next day!


----------



## TJohn (Aug 16, 2002)

Tri's all the way !!

TJohn


----------



## david (Aug 16, 2002)

Delts are my favorites.  SUpersetting is great!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 17, 2002)

everything........i'm nuts. if i had to pic one body part. legs i guess.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 17, 2002)

Hmm...I'd have to say legs too.  Actually, I just love hitting everything except chest... it makes me depressed cause it's slow on the development for me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 21, 2002)

i can't wait to do my tri meltdown it has to be the greatest muscle to work


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

Tri's are very easy to get a pump but I still think when your ass is burning for an hardcore workout it a great feeling


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> when your ass is burning for an hardcore workout it a great feeling




we don't need to haer about your personal life   jk bro


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2002)

Biceps for me, just cuz there never sore so when I do feel them the next day I feel like I got a good workout.

Legs are second.  But they always hurt like hell.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> we don't need to haer about your personal life   jk bro



It was alittle to indepth I guess  Mr. Goat Weed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> It was alittle to indepth I guess  Mr. Goat Weed



It's Mr. Horny goat weed to you lol


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2002)

There's nothing like training quads !


----------



## seyone (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> There's nothing like training quads !



I can't argue that, and its why I hate leg day.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2002)

I voted bicep, but I really wish I picked other, I probably enjoy training my forearms more than anytihng.  The pump I get is so huge if i would close my hand my forearm would probably explode lol.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 26, 2002)

Your wide open for jokes on that one, I'll leave it at that


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Smoke *_
> I voted bicep, but I really wish I picked other, I probably enjoy training my forearms more than anytihng.  The pump I get is so huge if i would close my hand my forearm would probably explode lol.



    

I love masterbation just as much as the new guy but you are crossing the line pal. If you keep up the pace you sound like your going at the well will run dry some day.


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is too much!    I'm glad I didn't get ragged on when I came to this forum!


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2002)

lol, I expected a little maturing here, but if that's how things are being done


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2002)

relax let go of yourself ( I mean it) we all have to rag someone it is the way life goes .


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2002)

At least your first post wasnt I have a premature ejection problem like one guy. He got ragged on hardcore.


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> At least your first post wasnt I have a premature ejection problem like one guy. He got ragged on hardcore.



Still on this ejaculation thing huh, Bigss?

What is this?  Ejaculation month for you?  Shall we start a thread for you?  

TITLED:  I gave up Beer and now I thought of 10 ways to Ejaculate 

Poll:

Cum?
Sore Right wrist?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 1, 2002)

Legs, Legs, Legs, Can't get enuff of making my legs hurt!!!


----------



## mad_mike (Sep 9, 2002)

pecs for me


----------



## ShaqFu (Sep 11, 2002)

I can't believe no one said abs!

A rock hard mid section has got to be the surest sign of a fit man.. And the ladies love em!


----------



## urso8up (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm going with tri's


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2003)

Shoulders...........I love seeing the veins in my delts!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Shoulders...........I love seeing the veins in my delts!


Ditto!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 5, 2004)

I love working my tri's.I love when the burn.


----------



## timt (Nov 5, 2004)

chest and tris and bicepts, legs HURT BAD for days


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

And another thread rises from the ashes!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> asshole


.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> .


 I knew that was coming eventually.



			
				John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Rock,
> 
> I might get "into trouble" here - you mean when I get stuck (inside)? That happens a lot to me. Honeslty! And I DO LOVE fondling... Foreplay I absolutely LOVE - I like to drive those I am with completely nuts Sexually. I WANT them to KNOW I give a damn about them - TRUTHFULLY!
> 
> Take Care, John H.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 5, 2004)

*What I like to rip*

I like to rip my biceps and my abs.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

Right now my biceps and abs as well since they are my main focus followed by my back in second place


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 5, 2004)

Gotta love those deadlifts and squats (especially one right after the other).  Love DB presses and flies too though.


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

Delts and bi's since those are my lagging areas.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 6, 2004)

Chest no doubt, when I do bench press I get a chest pump, tri pump, front delt and lats are even a little pumped.  Its like my entire upper body, I love it.

Second would be delts, especially when I trained them on their own day.  When I was lower bf I could see every straition and vein in there.  Im pretty sure it freaked out a lot people to see that.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

Deltoids I guess...it's fast and i use a lot of weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

I would have to say the gluts.  They take such a beating in exercises like the squat, SLDLs, and good mornings.  I know that when I have to sit down slowly the day after a good workout, my job is done.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 10, 2004)

PECS... having a huge pumped up chest is just awesome! i love benching heavy

biceps are a close second, the pump you get from strict heavy d/b curls (w/ squeeze at the top) is unmatched

i hate legs and shoulders... painful stuff!


----------

